# Trim Sizing



## Phillip Matchett (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm installing some flat stock trim throughout the house. I ended up going with 6" baseboard at 1/2" thickness. I originally wanted something a little thicker but we don't have a pile of options here. I m just curious would 11/16 x 3.5" door casing and 1 x 5 1/2" header be appropriate sizing? 

I started one door but just wanted to confirm before I paint and move until more. I'm not familiar with trim guidelines except the base typically should be thinner than the door casing.

Thanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Even with a picture it is very difficult to tell what looks look when the person is not standing there looking at the door.


Ask some of your friends who live where you live to give you their opinions.


Geoprge


----------

